# How Will You Spend the Off-Season?



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

This goes out to those of us that won't be, or be able to, build props over the colder months. What will you be up to? How will you spend your time?

For me, it's all for watching movies and playing video games.

I was going to play City of Heroes for a while, but I've been playing it on and off for about a month now and have already started to find myself growing bored with it.

With someone here (forget who exactly) having brought up the Neverwinter Nights PC game as a good sound tool for props, I think I'll probably break out that game to see if I can beat it this time around. I never did finish it the first time I had at it.

I'll also be spending some time taking old Badass band videos and transferring them to the PC for editing and to put on DVD for archiving.

What will all of you non-winter prop-builders be doing in the off-season?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

You mean to say there are actually people who DON'T build props for a WHOLE season?

Whoa... I would curlup in a corner, shake and pee on myself if I went that long without building _something_!:googly:


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

My prop building workspace is my driveway and back porch, so winter prop building is right out for me.  Since we usually have snow here until sometime in April, spring prop building is usually out, too... Hmm.

So during the off-months, I pass the time pretty much the same way Zombie-F does. I play lots of video and computer games, and watch movies. As a matter of fact, Zombie, Neverwinter Nights is one of the games I'm working on at present. That, Diablo 2, and World of Warcraft.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Allow me to suggest that you discover the world of latex mold building and casting.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

TipoDeemin said:


> My prop building workspace is my driveway and back porch, so winter prop building is right out for me.  Since we usually have snow here until sometime in April, spring prop building is usually out, too... Hmm.
> 
> So during the off-months, I pass the time pretty much the same way Zombie-F does. I play lots of video and computer games, and watch movies. As a matter of fact, Zombie, Neverwinter Nights is one of the games I'm working on at present. That, Diablo 2, and World of Warcraft.


You play WoW? I played that last winter and must say it is the BEST MMORPG I've played. How do you find time for any other games? I found myself getting sucked into WoW a little too easily which left no time for other gaming.

For that matter, same thing went for NWN.


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

I have to share WoW with my husband, because my computer isn't good enough to run it and so it's his computer or nothing. When he's home and using his computer, I have to settle for something older and less demanding. It makes it easier to curb the addiction.

When I save up the money to upgrade my computer, though... Then all the other games will go by the wayside. Then we'll _both_ be playing WoW all the time.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

It is back to video games and some light programming for me. I will be playing Dungeon Siege II and Age of Empires III this winter. I also do a bit of PC case molding. My next project is a server case that I bought from work for a buck. I ripped every thing out of it and put a 3G in it. It is awesome. I have been slowly making it look pretty. Whoooooa

Lately I have been programming LCD displays for pcs. I bought my LCD from http://www.crystalfontz.com/ The plugin in dll that I made for it works with LCDsmarty, which is pretty cool. The plugin that I wrote was a countdown plugin. I mainly wanted it to countdown to Halloween. No one had one so I made one myself. I am now listed on LCD Smarty's website for the countdown plugin. Which I didn't think it was that popular, but I guess it is. On their site I am known as Dunner after a basketball player from a long time ago. My dad always said iit a lot, so I used it as my name in most C programming forums. You can see it here. http://lcdsmartie.sourceforge.net/smartied.htm
I am half way down the page. Not bad for someone who taught themself C.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

DeathTouch said:


> It is back to video games and some light programming for me. I will be playing Dungeon Siege II and Age of Empires III this winter. I also do a bit of PC case molding. My next project is a server case that I bought from work for a buck. I ripped every thing out of it and put a 3G in it. It is awesome. I have been slowly making it look pretty. Whoooooa
> 
> Lately I have been programming LCD displays for pcs. I bought my LCD from http://www.crystalfontz.com/ The plugin in dll that I made for it works with LCDsmarty, which is pretty cool. The plugin that I wrote was a countdown plugin. I mainly wanted it to countdown to Halloween. No one had one so I made one myself. I am now listed on LCD Smarty's website for the countdown plugin. Which I didn't think it was that popular, but I guess it is. On their site I am known as Dunner after a basketball player from a long time ago. My dad always said iit a lot, so I used it as my name in most C programming forums. You can see it here. http://lcdsmartie.sourceforge.net/smartied.htm
> I am half way down the page. Not bad for someone who taught themself C.


I am MORE than impressed with your ability to teach yourself C programming..I have always wanted to learn. How, if I may ask, did you get started? What materials did you use?


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

I am an Avid (addicted) World of Warcraft player. Ive been playing since release day last year. So along with playing WOW, I plan on cleaning the basement, and then starting the "Grim Organist" project.

Krough


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Well, if any of you World of Warcraft players are on the Kilrogg server, let me know and I'll look you up!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Holy crap! That's the server my character was on TipoDeemin. If I start my account up again, I hope my character is still there. I was so close to hitting level 40 in the Spring when I stopped...

His name was Fadlan and he was in his a fire-based mage levelled somewhere in his mid-30's.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Dr Morbius said:


> I am MORE than impressed with your ability to teach yourself C programming..I have always wanted to learn. How, if I may ask, did you get started? What materials did you use?


Thank you. I just pick up a book and started to reading and intro to C book. Then I picked up a free copy of Bloodsheed complier. I got it here. I just read as I went along. http://www.bloodshed.net/download.html


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

My off season will be spent making skulls, corpsing some bluckies and working on faces for the tree of souls that never got finished this year. I also hope to be working on this haunt convention as well as hanging out with my dear friends Vlad and Blackcat and picking their brains!!!


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Awesome, Zombie! If you get back on, let me know and I'll add you as a friend. That's the level range my Alliance character is in right now, and I level slooooow, so it sounds about right. 

DeathTouch, thanks for posting the link to that compiler! I was toying with the idea of learning C, and even got a book, but couldn't find a compiler that I could afford. This'll help a ton!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Ditto here DT..Thanks for the compiler..I will soon be programming! Weeee!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Vlad said:


> Allow me to suggest that you discover the world of latex mold building and casting.


would you suggest a couple of books on casting and latex mold building


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

TipoDeemin said:


> Awesome, Zombie! If you get back on, let me know and I'll add you as a friend. That's the level range my Alliance character is in right now, and I level slooooow, so it sounds about right.
> 
> DeathTouch, thanks for posting the link to that compiler! I was toying with the idea of learning C, and even got a book, but couldn't find a compiler that I could afford. This'll help a ton!


Alliance? D'oh! I'm an Undead Mage. Looks like I'll see you on the battlefield then. :devil:


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Zombie-F said:


> Alliance? D'oh! I'm an Undead Mage. Looks like I'll see you on the battlefield then. :devil:


I have an Undead Rogue, too, but I'd have to level her up some. She's only 19 at the moment. Of course, when I get my new computer and my own account, I'm going to have to start all over again... Hrm.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I'll bet a lot of the game has changed since I last played back in March (or was it April). I'll have to get re-acquainted with it someday soon... maybe over my long holiday weekend. Hmmm...


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

There have been a million updates, yeah.  You'll get to re-spend all of your talent points, because they revamped the talent system for Mages a while back, if I remember right. The icons for some of the spells, and some of the minor details of their effects, have also changed. And now there are Battlegrounds, which are essentially just big PVP arenas with PVP quests available.

The Battlegrounds are really the only major update. Everything else is pretty minor. I guess being away that long, though, it'll all add up pretty quick.


----------

